# Who's your favorite fe/male tv star or news personality currently?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just curious on everyone elses likings. 

I don't watch much tv shows as I'm mainly a news radio or news tv person.

I like

News: Peter Mansbridge and Ann Rohmer
TechNews: Amber MacArthur and Darren Kitchen with Snubs from Hak5 
TV show: Caroline Dhavernas


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

ALEXANDER SKARSGARD aka Eric on True Blood.....OH MY! Turn the fan on please


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Absolutely THE best sense of humor ever:









Richard Dean Anderson

Absolutely the best ________ , _____ , and ________ ever:









Monica Bellucci

I don't watch the news. It's too depressing. Anyway, ignorance is bliss  Movies with happy endings is way better way to spend time in front of the TV


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I can't pic just one, here's a ton...

Mike Wolfe and Frank Fritz of American Pickers
Rick Dale, his Son, & Kowboy of American Restoration
Old Man & Chum Lee of Pawn Stars
Jeremy Wade of River Monsters
Allen Haff and Ton Jones of Auction Hunters

I may have just mentioned a third of the shows I regularly watch... I try not to watch the News, I find most of it isn't newsworothy. But CP24 channel is one I stop on occasionally, mostly for the time, weater, and the scrolling info tidbits.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh yah American Pickers rocks. Love those two guys and Danielle. I did a wiki look up on the show a while ago and it turned out Mke hired Danielle to work for him to spice up the show as they're long time friends and she was a burlesque dancer whatever that is.

Shop = show


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm totally loving Caroline Dhavernas right now as a friend of mine introduced me to Wonderfalls. Also cause she's a canuck as well from my almost second home as my dad calls it as we always visited Montreal often when I was younger. Also cause it was filmed at Niagra Falls 

Was checking out Dead Like Me a while ago by the same director or producer Brian Fuller who also did Pushing Daisies. Havn't finished watching Wonderfalls yet but loving all the characters so far. Sadly it got canceled after 4 episodes but the fans support caused Fox to release the rest of the episodes to DVD.  All the good shows always get axed for some reason.

Undergrads
MTV's Downtown
Pushing Daises
Wonderfalls
Dead Like Me



















from Wonderfalls


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That's a big pic... Mmmm burlesque... haha.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> ALEXANDER SKARSGARD aka Eric on True Blood.....OH MY! Turn the fan on please


I think I just saw on the TV that he's in town. Don't know who he is so swoon away.


----------

